# medicine bottles dug out of mill pond



## BARQS19 (Jul 12, 2004)

This is just a few things brought out of the pond. I don't know the first thing about medicine bottles or what ever these things are. If you know or if any are worth anything please let me know. 

 starting on the left is a katz and bestoff pharmacists new orleans. That I do know, It was a K&B drug store bottle. I think Walgreens owns them now. 2nd from left is a Globe medicine co. Spartanburg, SC, 3rd is a "The name St. Joseph's Assures Purity", 4th is a Eagle Extracts Ten Cents bottle, 5th is a White's Cream Vermifuge, 6th is a chattanooga medicine co. Cardui, The Woman's Tonic. 7th is a Dr. Thacher's liver and blood syrup chatanooga, TENN. 8th & 9th are bothe the same but one's smaller than the other. It is a Hick's Capudine for Headaches Colds and Gripp. Three bottles in the back ground are unknown, the two snuff jars are just a few of the 20 or so that we found. The snuff jars are real old, looks handblown. If you know about any of these please let me know. I hope this pic isn't too big, if so I apologize, still trying to find a way to cut them down, putting a white background in the back seems to help.
 Robert







 Picture reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## David E (Jul 14, 2004)

The name/ St Joseph's/assures Purity, bottle Manc by Owen Ill  O superimposed over diamond. after 1929
 clear 5 3/8" x2" x1 1/14" recessed sides at base.ABM

 Same name as above(base diamond) Label St. Josephs's Laxative syrup alcohol 15%
 and more/////     clear 6' x 2'' x 1 x 3/16'
 Bottle by Diamond Glass after 1924 ABM.


----------



## David E (Jul 14, 2004)

Whites Cream Vermifuge From Lexington progress 31 june 1901, Mother who should keep their children in good health should watch for the first systems of worms and remove them with Whites Cream Vermifuge Advertised 1887. WHS 1929=30 by James Ballard Inc 500 second st. . St Louise MO. 1948 by Dr. W.B Caldwell Inc. Div Sterling Drug inc Monticello Ill.
 Aqua 5 1/2" x 1 11/16" x 7/8'   (Does not give type bottle)

 Chattanooga Medicine Co Cardui The Womans Tonic
 Rev R I McElree learned of an herbal concoction used by localindian women to relieve menstrual pain. Introduced in 1879 and sold the product to the Chat5tanooga Co., Now Chatterm Labs discontinued the product in 1882. L D Ward purchased the trademark in 1984 reformulated the product usings drugs rather than herbs and begin shipping in plastic bottles in Aug. 1985
 Aqua: clear 8 3/8" x 2 13/16" x 1 9/16"  ABM


----------



## David E (Jul 14, 2004)

Dr Thachers Liver & Blood  three
 #1) Syrup sample  Base C in Diamond 1900,  1917,   1968
 Sample  3 5'16" x 1 5/16" x 3/4"
 Amber
 #2 Amber 7/78" x 2 1/2" x 1 3/8" ABM also height 8"
 #3 Aqua same as #2
 All Chattanooga Tenn


----------



## David E (Jul 14, 2004)

Hicks (as yours above)1890's  to 1985
 Amber 5 5/8" x 2 1/8" x 7/8" ABM


----------



## BARQS19 (Jul 14, 2004)

Wow thank you for the information. One thing I don't understand and I may have read it wrong. But why would that Cardui bottle be in with all of this 1900 stuff if it was discontinued in 1882?
 Robert


----------



## David E (Jul 15, 2004)

Tired eyes, the first mistake is that a ran Indian Woman together. McElree introduced his Cardui in 1879 and sold the product to Chattanooga Medicine Company, Now Chattem Labs discontinued the product around 1982. L.D. Ward purchased trademark in 1984.
 So the product owned by Chattanooga Medicine Co (Chattem Labs) was in production,
 1882 to to 1982.
 Dave


----------

